# General > Politics >  Nicola Sturgeon, Decision on Heathrow 3rd runway to be decided by SNP vote

## BetterTogether

Make of it what you will.http://www.standard.co.uk/news/londo...-10404238.html

----------


## Mr Z

What I make of it is the SNP putting Scotland first as we would expect. Why are Scottish travellers paying more? Why do Tory MPs think SNP have no right to vote on something which does affect them?

----------


## rob murray

> What I make of it is the SNP putting Scotland first as we would expect. Why are Scottish travellers paying more? Why do Tory MPs think SNP have no right to vote on something which does affect them?


Is heathrow in scotland ?? never mind this crap...what about the government developing Scottish airports.....Prestwick for one ????

----------


## BetterTogether

They base the interference on the prices flying from Scotland being higher but you tend to find if your further away from somewhere it costs more to get to there I'm not so sure that their arguments are really that sound. Seems more like lets annoy people by interfering again.

----------


## rob murray

> They base the interference on the prices flying from Scotland being higher but you tend to find if your further away from somewhere it costs more to get to there I'm not so sure that their arguments are really that sound. Seems more like lets annoy people by interfering again.


Tough....thats life.....aye hey will be annoying people by interfering...cos thats all they are doing

----------


## sids

Vote results are decided by majority.

----------


## rob murray

> Vote results are decided by majority.


Yep a tory government majority.....tough but thats democracy.... anyway whats heathrow 3 got to do with the taratan tories ??? Should the real tories stick their noses into Holyrood....hope they will and  annoy the national scottish party big time.... howl outrage bawl scream shout etc etc etc !!! sigh sigh shake head etc ) and every other stupid cliche you can think off )

----------


## BetterTogether

> Yep a tory government majority.....tough but thats democracy.... anyway whats heathrow 3 got to do with the taratan tories ??? Should the real tories stick their noses into Holyrood....hope they will and  annoy the national scottish party big time.... howl outrage bawl scream shout etc etc etc !!! sigh sigh shake head etc ) and every other stupid cliche you can think off )


If they do it too much they might find a few vetoes that wouldn't of been imposed appearing that would tweak them a bit

----------


## rob murray

> If they do it too much they might find a few vetoes that wouldn't of been imposed appearing that would tweak them a bit


The sooner the better...all mouth and klits the bloody lot of them.....I cannot believe Paulie boy.....just cannot believe it....what a plonker and Im being mild...goes to show the real side of NSP....only representing their own.....yessers....hell even Ian Paisley was known as a good constituency MP.... equally representing catholic and protestants ....this guy has made it plain and clear he only represents yessers...enjoy your 15 minutes of fame paulie boy, as even morons will see through you next time around.....cheezo what a compete and utter nationalaist.....

----------


## theone

It will be interesting to see which way this goes.

The current situation at Heathrow is that it is running at full capacity. This means when any technical problems or bad weather occurs flights have to be cancelled. The general rule of thumb is that short haul flights are sacrificed as opposed to long hall, so it is often flights to Scotland that suffer.

That being the case, I would say what's 'good for Scotland' would be to approve the expansion.

HOWEVER, the SNP are an intelligent lot and I  see a strategic decision being made here to stir up controversy, cause further Anglo/Scots divide or simply to go against what the Tory government want. They are self declared separatists after all. And separatists like to cause division of opinion.

----------


## Gronnuck

I've always used Amsterdam Schiphol as a 'hub', just as convenient and certainly more attractive if you have to spend any time between flights.

----------


## cptdodger

Although this is an old report from BBC News website, it still stands if the 3rd runway goes ahead -this is the human cost - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4731948.stm

----------


## Alrock

> Although this is an old report from BBC News website, it still stands if the 3rd runway goes ahead -this is the human cost - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4731948.stm


That's the price of progress & I'm sure they will be suitably compensated unlike all those forced out of their homes by the bedroom tax, benefit caps etc

----------

